# RAM >16GB = Schutz gegen Stutter-Lag/Loading-Stutter etc?



## Westcliff90 (21. August 2016)

Guten Tag!

Kurz zu mir:

Vor ca. einer Woche habe ich mir das erste Mal einen PC zusammengebaut. Das System läuft soweit rund, Spiele laufen flüssig mit 60FPS+ alles super! Persönlich habe ich jetzt ca 6Jahre console-gaming hinter mir. Von dem her war der Umstieg auf so eine schöne Performance echt ne Sache! 

Trotz alledem quält mich, obwohl SSD und DDR4 Ram verbaut , ein Problem: >Stutter Lag<

Kurze Beschreibung: Ich spiele das Spiel (z.B Crysis3) und plötzlich habe ich nach 15Minuten einen kurzes aber markantes Ruckeln.

Mir ist klar, solche Ruckler jetzt viele Gründe habe könne. Von schlechter Optimierung des Spiels bis hin zu Anwendungen die im Hintergrund laufen/irgendetwas auslösen. Ich lese jetzt seit Tagen im Internet, habe diverse Tweaks und Versuche gestartet um ein System einzurichten welches mir Rock-Solid über Stunden hinweg ein Butterweiches Spiel liefern kann. Ohne Erfolg. Diese kleinen, unregelmäßigen Ruckler erscheinen immer wieder mal. 

Natürlich hat man immer mit Empfindlichkeit zu tun, wenn man sich etwas neues und teures anschafft. Man stört sich "schnell" an Kleinigkeiten.
 Diese verdammten mini-Ruckler gehen mir aber schon auf den Zeiger seit ich als kleines Kind am PC/Konsole gespielt habe.

Mich reißt das einfach total aus der Immersion. Und fast bin ich ein bisschen traurig, dass auch jetzt nach so vielen Jahren, in Zeiten von SSD und co. diese kurzen Unterbrechungen immer noch bestehen. Auch wenn ich mir auf Youtube Spiele-Videos ansehe fällt auf, dass es auch dort immer wieder mal zu diesen kurzen Unterbrechungen kommt.

Daher meine Frage. Muss man einfach damit Leben? Oder ist es doch irgendwie möglich ein komplett flüssig laufendes Spiel zu genießen? 

Ja es gibt Spiele die sind sehr gut bis perfekt optimiert. Es gibt aber auch Software die ihre Macken hat. Und auch dort möchte ich alles getan haben um Ruckler in diesen Spielen zu vermeiden. 

Ich nehme jetzt einmal ein sehr starkes Beispiel für ein schlecht optimiertes Spiel "Ark". Das Spiel zuckelt sehr häufig. Selbst auf leistungsstarken Rechnern. Wäre es schaffbar das Spiel aktuell komplett unterbrechungsfrei zum laufen zu bekommen? Es müssen keine hohen FPS sein. Ein anderes Beispiel ist "Forza Apex" Rio de Janeiro - Bergstrecke. Während auf fast allen Strecken das Spiel reibungslos läuft, kommt es auf dieser Strecke stetig an bestimmten Abschnitten zu diesen Rucklern! Keine Ahnung ob das Streaming oder Laderuckler sind, es ist mir momentan nicht möglich diese Strecke absolut Unterbrechungsfrei zum laufen zu bekommen.

So nun zur eigentlichen Frage:

Kann es sein, dass der Grund für diese Ruckler irgendwelche starken Spikes sind, welche mit viel Arbeitsspeicher geschluckt werden können? Es heißt,  das 16gig Ram zum spielen mehr als ausreichend sind. Aber könnte es nicht sein, dass Games ab und zu einfach mal nen riesigen Ausschlag an benötigter Bandbreite haben? Bzw. Anwendungen welche im Hintergrund laufen plötzlich drastisch ausschlagen? Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Ram Upgrade auf 32 oder 64GB den einen oder anderen Laderuckler/Stutter kompensieren oder gänzlich verhindern könnte? Oder gibt es noch andere Gründe wie dass z.B. derzeitiger VRam mit 8GB einfach in ganz seltenen Situationen nicht ausreicht um einen Ausschlag zu schlucken. Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.

Zum Schluss verlinke ich noch ein Video welches mich auf diese Möglichkeit gebracht hat, dass viel Ram zwar keine +FPS bewirkt, dafür aber die kurzen Ruckler verhindern kann.

16GB Vs 32GB Gaming + Adobe Premiere Rendering Performance | 2666 MHz DDR4 | i7 5960X 4.6GHz - YouTube

Obwohl die Testperson auch in diesem Video nur wieder auf die obligatorische FPS-Erhöhung eingeht ist mir dann doch etwas aufgefallen:
Bei 2:32min ca. kommt es bei der 16gb Konfiguration zu einem merklichen Stutter. Wohingegen während des gesamten Vergleiches es bei 32gb tatsächlich flüssig läuft. 

Mehr Vergleichswerte diesbezüglich habe ich im ganzen Netz nicht finden können 

Ich hänge mich nur deshalb ein wenig an Ark auf, weil ich weiß, dass es derzeit eines der am schlechtesten optimierten Spiele ist. Eine Konfiguration die bei diesem Spiel diese Stutter-Spikes unterbindet wird vermutlich bei besseren Games bis in alle Ewigkeit flüssig performen!

Ich danke fürs lesen. Möglicherweise hat ja einer von euch Lust ein bisschen zu diesem leidigen Thema beizutragen. 

Mehr Vergleichswerte habe ich im Internet nicht finden können.


----------



## gridderGER (21. August 2016)

Westcliff90 schrieb:


> Guten Tag!


Guten morgen "Frühaussteher"!
Gib mal bitte deine Systemdaten, dein Betriebsstem und deine SSD vom Hersteller an!
Hast du vor der Installation des Betriebssystem im "Bios", den "AHCI" -Modus aktiviert?
Optimale Windows 7 Einstellungen fur SSDs - PC Magazin


----------



## INU.ID (21. August 2016)

Moin.

Also in dem Video kann man nicht erkennen, wieviel RAM das jeweilige Spiel belegt. Ich hab nur kurz drüber geschaut, aber die Differenz bzgl. der RAM-Auslastung scheint ziemlich konstant den annähernd gleichen Wert zu haben. Daher wird die "Mehrbelegung" von Windows kommen. Auch kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, warum mehr leerer RAM einen Vorteil bei der Bildausgabe bringen sollte. Anders als zb. bei einer HDD, die von außen nach innen (also mit steigender Belegung) immer langsamer wird, sollte RAM hier eine ziemlich lineare Transferrate haben. Dazu kommt, das größere Speicherriegel normalerweise auch minimal schlechtere Timings haben.

Die Ruckler allerdings kenne ich, und finde sie genau so nervig, wenngleich man sich mit der Zeit daran gewöhnt. Und sie sind ja auch nicht in jedem Spiel gleich. Ich habe bei Ark (was ich allerdings länger nicht mehr gespielt habe) zb. die Erfahrung gemacht, das es auf meinem alten Intel-Hexacore (3930K) weniger ruckelt, als auf den Systemen in meinem Bekanntenkreis, die einen deutlich neueren (und tlw. schnelleren) Intel-Quad-Core haben. Ob das jetzt primär an den zusätzlichen Kernen, oder am Quad-Channel Interface (und damit dem RAM) meiner CPU liegt, kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Allerdings können diese Ruckler, wie du schon angemerkt hast, sehr viele Ursachen haben. Interessant wird es erst bei den Rucklern, die wirklich immer an der gleichen Stelle auftauchen, denn hier kann man ausschließen, das es an irgendwelchen sporadischen Hintergrundaktivitäten (Dienste von Windows, Aktivitäten des Virenscanners, ...) liegt. Solche Ruckler kann man dann zumindest ein Stück weit versuchen zu "identifizieren". Zb. erstmal bei der Grafik *alles* auf Minimum stellen (im Spiel und ggf. den Einstellungen des Graka-Treibers!), und schauen ob es immer noch ruckelt. Falls nein, einfach jede Grafik-Option einzeln hochstellen und testen, bis man dem "Schuldigen" auf die Schliche gekommen ist. Falls es trotz minimal Einstellungen immer noch an der gleichen Stelle ruckelt, kann das aber immer noch am Spiel selbst liegen. Auch hier gibt es dann zwei Möglichkeiten; Das Spiel ist schlecht programmiert, 1 es löst einen Flaschenhals bei der Hardware aus, oder 2 es ruckelt ohne das die Hardware einen Einfluss darauf hat. Liegt es am Flaschenhals, könnte es zb. am Nachladen vom Massenspeicher (HDD oder SSD) liegen (die Laufwerks-LED am PC-Gehäuse leuchtet immer dann kurz, wenn der Ruckler kommt). Das Problem hierbei, was will man tun, wenn man schon eine SSD benutzt? Man könnte versuchen (sofern ausreichend RAM vorhanden, und das Spiel nicht zu groß ist) eine RAM-Disk anzulegen, und dort das Spiel zu installieren. Aber es werden kaum alle Lieblingsspiele mit entsprechenden Rucklern in die RAM-Disk passen. 

So oder so, einige Ruckler kann man mit etwas Fummelei tatsächlich reduzieren oder gar entfernen. Am Ende liegt es aber mEn zu oft am Spiel. Selbst wenn du dir 128GB RAM in die Kiste packst, die meisten Spiele interessiert das nicht. Viele Ladepausen zb. bräuchte man nicht, wenn das Spiel den RAM so benutzen würde, wie er im System steckt. Stattdessen nehmen sie sich quasi immer einen bestimmten Teil, und lassen den kompletten Rest (egal wie groß der ist) einfach ungenutzt. Tlw. kannst du sogar beobachten, das vom Massenspeicher nachgeladen wird, was vor wenigen Sekunden schon mal geladen wurde. Bei manchen Spielen reicht es schon sich zb. mit der Maus auf der Stelle zu drehen, immer und immer wieder, und ständig flackert das Laufwerkslämpchen - selbst wenn noch massig RAM zum cachen verfügbar wäre.

Wie gesagt, gegen viele Ruckler kann man vorgehen, aber der Aufwand ist tlw. enorm. Gerade weil sich jedes Spiel anders verhält. Du kannst also im Prinzip nichts anderes machen als die grundsätzliche Optimierung vorzunehmen. Also zb. überflüssige Hintergrund-Anwendungen und -Dienste beenden, evtl. die Auslagerungsdatei auf ein Minimum (zb. 128MB) reduzieren usw., halt die üblichen "Tuning-Maßnahmen". Mit dem Rest musst du dann quasi leben.

Schreib doch bitte mal was genau du für ein System (Hardware) hast, welches OS du verwendest, Treiberversionen, schon getätigte Einstellungen (zb. Größe der Swap) usw. Dann kann man besser schauen ob sich hier und da noch was "optimieren" läßt.


----------



## w00tification (21. August 2016)

Man merkt, dass du das erste Mal ein PC Problem schilderst. Es werden praktisch alle Daten zu deinem spezifischen Problem nötig - immer. D.h. im ersten Post sollte immer angegeben sein, was für
CPU (Modell), GPU (Modell), Mainboard (Modell), RAM (Typ, Takt, Latenz, Menge), betroffene Festplatten (Modell, Größe), installiertes OS ist
und alle Veränderungen, wie INU.ID schon direkt über mir beschrieb. Hast du übertaktet? Wie hoch? Sind die Temperaturen am Limit? Benutzt du die korrekten Treiber? Hast du mal ein Messprogramm benutzt, dass die Frameverläufe aufzeichnet? MSI Afterburner fällt einem da ein.

Wenn du tatsächlich ein neues System hast, ist auch ALLES neu?
Mich interessiert etwas abwegiges wie ein brandneuer i7-6700K Unterbau kombiniert mit einer überforderten Nvidia GTX 750. Sobald man also weiß, dass es nich so ist, beginnt das große Ausschlussverfahren


----------



## yingtao (21. August 2016)

Mit den Rucklern musst du wahrscheinlich leben. Seit Win Vista gibt es in Windows eine 2GB Sperre für Programme. Ein einzelner Task darf nicht mehr als 2GB RAM in Anspruch nehmen was durchaus zu Problemen führen kann. Wenn ich z.B. ein größeres Projekt rechne (Tragwerksplanung) mit einer Datenbank die größer als 2GB groß ist, dann kann ich das einfach nicht rechnen weil die nicht komplett in den RAM passt obwohl genügend Speicher vorhanden ist. Der Hersteller empfiehlt die Berechnung auf nen Server (Serverversion von Windows hat keine Speicherbegrenzung der Tasks) oder eine Linux Workstation auszulagern. Die Sperre wurde zwar etwas gelockert aber viele Spiele (wie z.B. auch Crysis) umgehen die einfach indem ein zweiter Task aufgemacht wird, wenn man mehr RAM braucht.  Wenn der zweite Task aufgemacht wird kommt es kurz zu Rucklern. Andere Spiele nutzen einfach nur 2GB und lagern dann aus und wenn die Daten aus der Auslagerungsdatei holen ruckelt es auch wieder. 

Selbes Spiel gibt es auch bei Browsern. Besonders Chrome ist für den hohen Verbrauch bekannt und wenn man viele Tabs offen hat oder viele Videos hintereinander guckt verbraucht Chrome schnell mehr als 2GB über seinen Haupttask und dann fangen Videos an zu ruckeln, alte Tabs müssen neu geladen werden usw. Im Opera Browser stürzt der Browser z.B. einfach ab wenn er die 2GB Marke erreicht.

Mehr RAM nutzt nur etwas, wenn der vorhandene schon komplett gefüllt ist. Falls du Win10 mit dem neusten Update verwendest solltest du vielleicht mal die XBOX App öffnen und da unter Einstellungen den Game DVR deaktivieren. Der wird automatisch von Windows mit dem Update aktiviert und nimmt im Hintergrund die letzten 5 Minuten deiner Spiele auf, auch wenn du die XBOX App nicht geöffnet hast.


----------



## HisN (21. August 2016)

32Bit. Auf 64Bit Systemen mit 64 Bit Software gibt es kein 2GB Problem.

@topic
Schon Beobachtet was Dein System im Moment des Ruckeln macht?
Und es gibt durchaus Games die 16 GB füllen.

Bild: mirrorsedgecatalyst_2jnu4l.jpg - abload.de
Bild: mirrorsedgecatalyst_2yjuk2.jpg - abload.de


Oder das VRAM der Graka.


Beobachte. Du kannst dir anzeigen lassen was der Rechner macht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nblWctjtoOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pphs (21. August 2016)

wenn das alle 15min wie du sagst auftritt, hast du mal die autosave funktion ausgeschaltet?

und zu ark: das spiel ist noch nicht mal released und ist noch in der entwicklung. und dafür läuft das spiel ziemlich gut und stabil, zudem kommen regelmäßig und ziemlich kurzen abständen neue updates und verbesserungen.


----------



## Westcliff90 (21. August 2016)

Zu meinem System:

I7 6700k - OC auf 4500mhz bei 1.270V stabil in Prime95
GTX 1080 Palit Gamerock (läuft meistens normal - gelegentliches OC zum Benchmarken und Testen)
Corsair Vengeance 16GB Ram (2x8gb Kit., wird unter XMP auch mit 3000 erkannt, Windows RamTest gibt keine Fehler im Ram an., Habe auch darauf geachtet die Riegel in die richtigen Slots zu stecken für eine reibungslosen Dual-Channel Betrieb)
MSI Z170 A PC Mate 
Samsung 850 evo (laut Samsung Magician liegen alle Werte und Einstellungen im optimalen Bereich., AHCI ist im Bios aktiviert)
BeQuiet Netzteil 600Watt Pure Power 9
Windows 10 Home Edition 64Bit 
Be Silent 800 Case

CPU und GPU heizen sich unter Last nicht über 70Grad auf. 
- DMR habe ich ausgestellt sowie sämtliche unnötige Hintergrundprozesse. 
- Treiber sind aktuell
- CPU läuft Einstellungsbedingt immer im vollen Betrieb, kein Parking, Trottling, Energiesparmodus
- DCP latenzen halten sich im Rahmen, Grafikkartenbedingt würde ne hohe DCP latency ja auch eher zu "MicroStutter" führen, welches ich aber nicht meine.

Ich danke für eure Rückmeldungen. Viele interessante Informationen bisher! 

- Also ist die die Ram Begrenzung die "Yingtao" angesprochen hat unter Windows 64Bit nicht mehr aktuell? 
- Das Mirrors Edge zwischenzeitlich 16GB zieht o.O
- eine Ram Disc zu erstellen wäre sicherlich auch mal interessant!

So wie ich das rauslesen kann glauben die meisten von euch, dass ein großer Ram also keinerlei "Pufferwirkung" gegenüber solcher Ruckler habe würde. 

Dann bitte ich euch mal dieses Video anzusehen 8gb vs 16gb

8GB vs 16GB System memory in modern games | Witcher 3 | GTA V - YouTube

Wenn er den Witcher3 Vergleich startet, erkennt man bei 8GB immer wieder kleinste Stutter (ja das sieht schon fast nach Microstutter aus um die es eigentlich nicht gehen soll). Diese sind verhältnismäßig kurz. Auch hier läuft es bei den höheren Ram Werten flüssiger. Weniger Stottern. Ich will anmerken, dass die Ruckler in diesem Video mich eigentlich nicht mehr stören würden, da sie schon sehr kurz sind. Der Ram scheint hier ein anhaltend, butterweiches Spiel zu gewähren (in einer Szene wo durch schnelles Reiten mit Sicherheit stets viel Nachgeladen/gestreamt werden muss). 

Darum noch einmal die Frage - >16GB+ eine mögliche Hilfe bei diesen Problemen? Ich will hier ja nicht ein Mal von Performancegewinn sprechen, da dieser ja ab 8GB aufwärts kaum zu Verzeichnen ist. FPS sind aber halt auch nicht alles. 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## w00tification (21. August 2016)

Vorweg: Habe das Video noch nicht gesehen.

RAM-Riegel mit geringerer Kapazität könnten single-ranked sein anstatt dual-ranked. Dadurch können solche Ruckler im Vergleich von 16 zu 8 erklärbar sein. Die Chips, die verbaut werden, haben nämlich häufig ne Mindestkapazität z.B. 512MiB und für kleine Riegel wird dann nur eine Seite bestückt um z.B. nen 4GiB-Riegel hinzukriegen. Wie gesagt, Video nich gesehen, kann ich gerade nicht ändern.

Pufferwirkung als solche gibt es nicht beim RAM, da alle benötigten Bereiche direkt angesteuert werden. Lagfrei wird ein solcher Zugriff dann durch geringe Latenzen und hohen Takt.
Auswirkung durch zu wenig RAM gibt es, wenn z.B. wenn die Auslagerungsdatei enorm klein gehalten ist oder ein Treiber nicht sehr cremig läuft. Die Kommunikationswege der Hardware werden dann zum Stop-n-Go, weil manche Komponenten bestimmte RAM-Bereiche nutzen, weil ein Treiber es so vorschlägt.

Vllt solltest du deine CPU mit RAM auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen und beobachten, ob dieses Phänomen noch auftrifft. Wenn ja, musst du nochmal mit dem Textbuch anfangen und eine Veränderung nach der anderen anwenden, was das OC betrifft.


----------



## INU.ID (21. August 2016)

Westcliff90 schrieb:


> Dann bitte ich euch mal dieses Video anzusehen 8gb vs 16gb


Bei 8GB RAM beträgt die RAM-Auslastung in dem Beispiel (Witcher) über 80%, also relativ nahe der Kapazitätsgrenze. Hier kann es durchaus möglich sein, dass das OS mit 16GB RAM einen Hauch mehr zum cachen benutzt. Auffällig hier auch die ca. 20% höhere zusätzliche Belegung bei 16GB ggü. dem anderen Video mit 32GB RAM.

Um mal bei Witcher zu bleiben:
Video 1:

 8GB RAM = ca. 6,3GB belegt (~80%) 
16GB RAM = ca. 7,3GB belegt (~45%) 
Zunahme = ca. 1GB 

Video 2:
16GB RAM = ca. 6,2GB belegt (~40%)
32GB RAM = ca. 7GB belegt (~20%)
Zunahme = ca. 0,8GB

Das es zwischen 8GB und 16GB einen Unterschied bei der Performance gibt könnte ich ja noch nachvollziehbar der gesteigerten RAM-Menge zuschreiben, aber bei 16GB und 32GB finde ich es nicht mehr so nachvollziehbar. Auch fehlen mir im Video die Angaben zum verwendeten RAM bei der entsprechenden Bestückung des Mainboards, und viel wichtiger zu den Timings. Im ersten Video zeigt er CPUz mit 16GB RAM installiert, und die Einstellung "Command-Rate" steht auf 2T. Bei Intel ist hier eigentlich ein Wert von 1T (schneller) korrekt, 2T (langsamer) wird höchstens aus Kompatibilitätsgründen (zb. Vollbestückung, stark übertakteter RAM) eingestellt. Zumindest wenn sich hier bei DDR4 nichts geändert hat (bis DDR3 war es so). Hat er jetzt 4x4GB installiert, und es werden deswegen (Vollbestückung) 2T eingestellt? Dann könnte bei 2x4GB auch 1T eingestellt sein.

Beim zweiten Video zeigt er ebenfalls einen CPUz-Screen. Auffällig hier ist diesmal, neben der Command Rate 2T, das bei den verbauten 16GB RAM in CPUz *Dual-Channel* angezeigt wird, obwohl er einen 5960X Prozessor mit *Quad-Channel* im System hat. Das legt die Vermutung nahe, das er einmal 2x8GB (Dual-Channel) im tested, und beim Test mit 32GB dann einfach zwei weitere 8GB Riegen dazu steckt - und dann Quad-Channel (= doppelte Speicherbandbreite) nutzt.

Jedenfalls sind mir da zu viele Ungereimtheiten in den Videos, als das ich die Testergebnisse besonders Aussagekräftig finden könnte. Im Zweifel bleibt wohl nur der Selbstversuch, um Gewissheit zu bekommen. Nur dann weißt du 100%, ob es an deinem Problem etwas ändert oder nicht.


----------



## Westcliff90 (21. August 2016)

@INU.ID 

Die Sache mit der Command-Rate hat mich jetzt neugierig gemacht. Habe bei mir im Bios "Auto" stehen. Daneben ausgegraut eine 2. Habe den Wert nun einmal auf 1 gesetzt. 
Stimmt es, dass man bei Command Rate Stabilität gegen Geschwindigkeit tauscht? Möglicherweise könnte diese kleine Optimierung den einen oder anderen Spike ausbügeln. 

Ich werde mal ein wenig mit dieser Einstellung spielen und beobachten. 

Kurz bevor ich meinen PC gebaut habe, hatte ich zuvor schon einmal bei PCGamesHardware in einem Video etwas über die "CommandRate" gehört, diese Video aber nicht mehr gefunden. 

Danke.


----------



## Devury (21. August 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> 32Bit. Auf 64Bit Systemen mit 64 Bit Software gibt es kein 2GB Problem.
> 
> @topic
> Schon Beobachtet was Dein System im Moment des Ruckeln macht?
> ...



Könntest Du mir sagen, mit welchen Programmen Du das aufgenommen und das ganze gerendert hast?


----------



## HisN (21. August 2016)

Falls Du meine Sig siehst, klick auf Beobachte.
Falls nicht 

FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Devury (21. August 2016)

Steht leider nicht drin, was ich wissen möchte. Aber es ist wohl der Afterburner, mit dem Du aufnimmst. Kannst Du mir sagen, welches Video- und Container-Format Du nutzt und wie Du das ganze renderst?


----------



## HisN (21. August 2016)

Ach so, die Aufnahme. Sorry, mein Fehler.
Das ist Shadowplay, direkt auf YT hochgeladen. Nix gerendert oder nachbearbeitet.
Wenn ich an den UHD-Dateien erst noch rumschneide und anfange sie durchzurendern, dann brauch ich am Ende mehr Zeit, als wenn ich sie einfach so nach YT hochschiebe.


----------

